# Mel Brooks' Favorite Creation - Young Frankenstein: 40th Anniversary - Arrives on Blu-ray September 9



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

CELEBRATE HALLOWEEN WITH ONE OF THE
FUNNIEST FILMS OF ALL TIME


40 Years Later, Mel Brooks’ Favorite Creation Comes to Life with a One-of-a-kind Anniversary Blu-ray™ September 9 from Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment

40 Lucky Fans Have a Chance to Win a Rare Autographed Set Photo from Mel Brooks!

LOS ANGELES, CA (August 14, 2014) – The scariest comedy of all time gets resurrected as Young Frankenstein: 40th Anniversary arrives on Blu-ray September 9 from Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment. Comedy icons Gene Wilder, Peter Boyle, Cloris Leachman, Marty Feldman, Teri Garr and Madeline Kahn star in Mel Brooks’ brilliantly outrageous riff on Mary Shelley’s classic story of Frankenstein. After inheriting his grandfather’s castle in Transylvania, young Dr. Frankenstein (Wilder) follows in his ancestor’s freaky footsteps as he sets out to reanimate a dead body in Brooks’ “funniest, most cohesive comedy to date.” (The New York Times)

Young Frankenstein was nominated for two Academy Awards* and two Golden Globe Awards**. More than 40 years later, the film has stood the test of time, ranking at lucky number 13 on the American Film Institute’s list of the top 100 funniest films.

In celebration of the 40th anniversary, fans of Young Frankenstein can also enter themselves for a chance to win an autographed set photo from the man himself, Mel Brooks! Beginning on September 1, fans can go to www.YoungFrankSweeps.com for all the rules and a chance to win.

* Best Sound, Richard Portman and Gene Cantamessa, 1975; Best Writing/Adapted Screenplay, Mel Brooks, Gene Wilder, 1975.

**Best Actress – Motion Picture Musical Comedy, Cloris Leachman, 1975; Best Supporting Actress – Motion Picture, Madeline Kahn, 1975.

Blu-ray and DVD Special Features
●	Commentary by Mel Brooks
●	Interviews with Marty Feldman, Gene Wilder and Cloris Leachman
●	“Inside the Lab: Secret Formulas to the Making of Young Frankenstein” featurette
●	Blucher Button
●	“It’s Alive: Creating a Monster Classic” featurette
●	“Making FrankenSense of Young Frankenstein” featurette
●	“Transylvanian Lullaby: The Music of John Norris” featurette
●	Deleted Scenes and Outtakes
●	Production Photo Galleries and More!

Young Frankenstein 40th Anniversary Blu-ray
Street Date:	September 9, 2014
Prebook Date:	August 6, 2014
Screen Format:	Widescreen 2.35:1
Audio:	English, Spanish, French DTS-HD-MA 5.1
Subtitles:	English / Spanish
Total Run Time:	106 minutes
U.S. Rating	PG
Closed Captioned:	Yes


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. This movie is one of my all time favorites. Actually most of his movies are my favorites to be honest. 

I will have to check this movie out when it comes out in a few week. Thanks for the update.


----------

